# Second Shooting | The Barn Behind the Ceremony



## D-B-J

As the second shooter, I was tasked not only with shooting the groomsmen, but also the scene itself.  The barn behind the pond (the ceremony was across the pond, opposite this barn) was beautiful, and the late-afternoon/early-evening light falling on it was beautiful. The main-shooter was/is really pleased with this shot--what do YOU think??




_RSP7551 by f_one_eight, on Flickr


Cheers!
Jake


----------



## Designer

Trying to stretch the reflection to get the entire building doesn't look right.  The nearest part of the reflection is chopped off with the shoreline, and the whole composition is off balance.  The shot is quite static with the building at dead center.  

I think you could improve this some by cropping most of the reflection and perhaps some off the right, although it won't be enough to liven up the shot.


----------



## D-B-J

Designer said:


> Trying to stretch the reflection to get the entire building doesn't look right.  The nearest part of the reflection is chopped off with the shoreline, and the whole composition is off balance.  The shot is quite static with the building at dead center.
> 
> I think you could improve this some by cropping most of the reflection and perhaps some off the right, although it won't be enough to liven up the shot.



I'm not sure we're looking at the same image... I stepped back far enough to include the entire reflection... And yes, it is static.
It's meant to be part of a whole. I think chopping off the reflection would ruin the balance in the image, personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

dude. the reflection _*makes*_ that image. (is dude still used? or is that out now? whatev's)
seriously, cropped in tight would be a nice image of a barn.
with the reflection,the _*entire*_ reflection...that image is phantasmagorical.
Hey man, nice shot.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I kind of see what Designer's saying, it seems a little tight in the frame, but I wouldn't want to lose the reflection, that makes the picture.

I'd think about the space, I don't know if this is how you framed it or if there was any cropping, but I'd like to see more above and to the left of the barn and its reflection. There seems to be a line of sorts along the water's edge, and a vertical line between the white front and brown side of the barn and reflection - that seems almost centered so a little more space top and left might have given a different balance to the composition.


----------



## D-B-J

vintagesnaps said:


> I kind of see what Designer's saying, it seems a little tight in the frame, but I wouldn't want to lose the reflection, that makes the picture.
> 
> I'd think about the space, I don't know if this is how you framed it or if there was any cropping, but I'd like to see more above and to the left of the barn and its reflection. There seems to be a line of sorts along the water's edge, and a vertical line between the white front and brown side of the barn and reflection - that seems almost centered so a little more space top and left might have given a different balance to the composition.




I did frame it this way, so sadly I can't go back and uncrop. I do agree the building is a bit tight in the frame, especially in the top. I should have given more space to the left of the frame--that would have uncentered the barn and given it a bit better of a composition. Thanks for the advice! I'll have to try and keep that in mind next time. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

I want to know the purpose for those two little platforms on the side of the building!


----------



## KenC

A nice shot - I like the reflection and the overall symmetry and balance.  The only thing that bothers me a little is the out-of-focus wall in the lower right.  I'd try darkening it to make it recede more.  At the very least, the light-colored slate on top of the wall should be much darker than the reflection.


----------



## Dave442

I like this shot, nice work, and also interested in what the platforms are for.

Also agree that it could have used a bit more DOF, though I'm sure landscape shots were not in your plans at the wedding.

I would have cloned out the red hose (or probably just dropped the exposure on it) as there is not really any other red like that in the shot.


----------



## D-B-J

Dave442 said:


> I like this shot, nice work, and also interested in what the platforms are for.
> 
> Also agree that it could have used a bit more DOF, though I'm sure landscape shots were not in your plans at the wedding.
> 
> I would have cloned out the red hose (or probably just dropped the exposure on it) as there is not really any other red like that in the shot.




Believe it or not, I didn't even see that hose!  I'll see if I can remove it 


P.S. No idea what those platforms are for...


----------



## NancyMoranG

What red hose  !!
Now I see it. 
C'mon can't you do some fancy pp and add more tress to the left side or something? 
Nice shot Jake!


----------



## JustJazzie

Cant please everyone I suppose, but it sure pleases me! I think the couple will love it as well.


----------



## Rick50

Yeah, I really like it too! Just like it is....


----------



## JacaRanda

tirediron said:


> I want to know the purpose for those two little platforms on the side of the building!


Diving boards [emoji12]


----------



## BillM

vintagesnaps said:


> I kind of see what Designer's saying, it seems a little tight in the frame, but I wouldn't want to lose the reflection, that makes the picture.
> 
> I'd think about the space, I don't know if this is how you framed it or if there was any cropping, but I'd like to see *more above and to the left *of the barn and its reflection.......



This is exactly what I was thinking so I won't bother saying it again 

Beautiful shot !!!


----------



## D-B-J

JacaRanda said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know the purpose for those two little platforms on the side of the building!
> 
> 
> 
> Diving boards [emoji12]
Click to expand...


Hahaha I'm not so sure that's what they were for..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps

What used to be here? It doesn't look like a traditional barn with the small windows and what looks like a porch to the left. Makes me think of a grist mill, maybe being on the water's edge, type of thing I've seen in historic pioneer villages, etc.


----------



## MLCIII

They're definitely diving platforms!
20x20 hindsight, I'd get down a bit and collapse the reflection, so it compliments the cabin instead of being half the shot. The reflection does make the shot, so it would be silly to crop it out.


----------



## George Griffeth

I like the full reflection in the picture, but yeah showing more space around the cabin would be best, and the wall in the bottom right corner is kind of distracting.


----------

